# starting over



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm starting over with new bitches since I was new to breeding when I started I didn't get the best bitches and want to start anew. It's not that important that I do color breeding although I am partial to the reds (anything red i.e. red and white parti's as well) Although for some reason I have always preferred the solid reds. Now I like my stud. An apricot and white parti. Earned his championship through UKC on temp license. All his testing done and great hips along with great personality. Problem is I'm having a hard time getting a very elite reputable breeder to believe that my intentions are honorable. I totally understand but everyone one of us has to of started somewhere. Now I'm very disappointed in the breeders I had selected in the past and I guess at the time since I was running into problems with breeders willing to offer me full registration after awhile I gave up. Now I regretted it. So I'm thinking of getting just one female and if she is nice enough just keep a pup and use an outside male and go from there or should I get rid of all my dogs and start with a female use a nice outside stud and keep a female back and then buy another male later? Really need some advice and also advice on highly regarded breeders that do health testing (I've looked into highfalutin poodles, jc pioneers, pinafore, ray j's poodles) and many others. Of course it has to be a show pup as well. Oh and I'm in desperate need of a breeder mentor that is willing to be patient with me and help me out if any breeders are willing. Maybe even one I bought a pup from. My breeder mentor has moved and seems to just stopped dealing with me. I can be indecisive at times. I'm not going to rush into anything this time either. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Few top red breeders will sell a breeding bitch outright. You might speak with them about co-ownership where they control who breeds to the bitch. Even tho you consider this to be your own bitch, it is the quality breeders reputation on the line if he/she supplies you with breeding stock.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am totally fine with that!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I suggest you start by contacting them, express willingness to show and have coowner rights. Choose one of near 6 months (you'll now conformation and personality pretty well then). Show her like promised maintaining that coat. My girl is on limited registration until all testing is complete (need a final hip at 2) then full registration will be transferred if I choose to breed her. It protects the breeder from someone breeding too young or not completing testing. You shouldn't expect full out rights from the get go with a reputable breeder. I have no problem with the limited pending final testing plus breeder has approval of stud for her. Other than that, she is mine.  It is easy for the breeder to change limited to full registration, but they can control it so it protects them. 

I also know of breeders who foster some of their breeding prospects taking them back to whelp. You can negotiate a first pick puppy from that first litter to start out with. It can be a long process, but you'll end up with a better bitch than you have gotten. 

Get it all in writing.

Be prepard to explain why you want to do it.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

these are all great suggestions and certainly don't mind doing any of these. I just wonder why it was never brought up to me?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Why do you want to breed?

It is off putting to hear a future breeder (well, anyone for that matter) say "should I just get rid of all my dogs"...

Before diving into breeding make connections with good breeders, get involved in a dog sport or activity and get some titles on your current poodles. Showing that you are committed to the breed/your pets will make it much easier for you to make connections with the right people.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Contact teh breeders you want to get "in" with. Let them know you are interested in showing and ask to be given a chance on a very worded co ownership contract. If you are that determined to get top lines you need to work very hard or be very lucky! I have a male whose damwas AleKai/Unique and I got to know the owner in the town we lived in. I was lucky but at th esame time she was looking for a total outcross to bring down her COI(40.73%/12 Gen) and my male had a look she liked and I felt it would bring refinement to what he offered and since he had good results on his testing we went ahead and ended up with a COI of 2.37%/12 Gen on th elitter.Unfortunately they were all male so she doidnt get the female she wanted! And I got mypuppy back that has been th ebest thing that ever happened to me.

Sometimes I regret not showing him as he generated A lot of interest when we were showing Lhasas and took him along for socialization but my issues from a MVA prevented it and I will not turn my dog over to a Handler.

I knowwhat Iam looking for when I start breeding and I don't show AKC for reasons I won't divulge and sinceI own a Parti myself I doubt many breeders will appreciate what I desire in a line anyway. SOmetimes You have to figure out what it is YOU are hoping to achieve. THere are a few really good breeders who are trying very hard to bring respect to the Parti but so long as other breeders refuse to see the historical aspect of the colour you hit your head aagainst abrick wall


----------

